# welsh collie vs border collie



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

whats the difference? I saw an ad on gumtree about a tri coloured welsh collie but couldnt see any difference between the two:confused1: or is it just the area they origonate from?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

max is a welsh collie :thumbup:
and i dunno lol sorry


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

There is a seperate breed called Welsh Sheepdog, but usually when people say Welsh Collie they mean an unregistered Border Collie from Wales.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

erm ok welsh sheepdog then he is registered :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought welsh sheepdogs were slightly calmer then BCs?? Although i could be wrong.... and that would still be more hyper then most breeds!!LOL


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

There seems to be a distinct difference in the way that they would have worked.
Border collies generally for herding and Welsh collies for droving.
Not sure f this would make them any harder to manage as they were bred as a more free thinking dog 
Welsh Sheepdog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> There seems to be a distinct difference in the way that they would have worked.
> Border collies generally for herding and Welsh collies for droving.
> Not sure f this would make them any harder to manage as they were bred as a more free thinking dog
> Welsh Sheepdog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thought I would post a pic of my Archie as a puppy (he passed away last yr at the age of six from cancer). He was a BC to break the stereotypes. He was frightened of sheep and would avoid them at all costs. He did not see the point in chasing a ball, despite our numerous attempts to get him interested. He would fetch it the once and then look at you as if to say 'why have you thrown it again are you stupid?'! 
He was however incredibly bright and picked up a huge vocabulary so that it made it very difficult at times to have a normal conversation. He knew words to all his different toys and would put them away and take them out
The only crazy collie behaviour he had was he did not like anything that plugged into electricity. The lawn mower was hated, plugging the iron in caused him to bark and the vacuum cleaner resulted in the cats been sought out to be 'slightly herded' to safety.....perhaps he did not trust me with equipment?

We have a beautiful doberman now but I still think about him on a daily basis - particularly that heart shaped nose he had as a pup.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got a Welsh Sheepdog. They look similar to border collies but there are a few physical differences - a bushier tail, bigger head, bigger ears, rather more muscular in build but most are also leggier (not mine though).

Temperamentally, they are calmer, open-hearted, friendly to everyone, but very closely bonded to their owner and very affectionate with them. Quite laid back around the house, they are always ready for work or play.

The real difference becomes apparent when they are working with livestock. They were bred to herd or drive, sheep or cattle. They are 'loose eyed' - you know how border collies crouch down with a low tail, creep on the ground and fix a particular sheep with their stare? Well, WS's don't do that. They scan over the whole flock/herd, standing upright, head and tail up, barking to move the herd. They can also work without direction once they know what they're doing, taking it on their own initiative to check round the back of rocks etc for sheep.

Because they're loose-eyed, they are not so inclined to interpret minor movements that people make. This is handy in agility where the smallest accidental movement can pull a border collie off the correct path. The ability to work it out for themselves in the downside in agility, as they can make up their own courses!

A lot of people call Welsh Sheepdogs, Welsh Collies. The Welsh Sheepdog Society encourages calling them 'Sheepdog' to emphasise the differences between them and border collies as separate breeds. Some dogs called Welsh collies are really Welsh sheepdogs, others are border collies that happen to come from Wales. Some are a mixture.

I can't imagine wanting any other sort of dog now.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i have a border collie but temperment wise he sounds like a welsh , 'Temperamentally, they are calmer, open-hearted, friendly to everyone, but very closely bonded to their owner and very affectionate with them. Quite laid back around the house, they are always ready for work or play.'

however he does do the border collie stalk and stare thing lol 

can you tell from looking at them weither there border or welsh? i always though welsh were the tri colour collies.


----------

